# No heartbeat at midwife app.



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Emily,

I've just had my midwife appointment, I'm 12 weeks today. I'm now in a panic as she couldn't find the heartbeat with the doppler. She heard the placenta noise and thought she heard some movement but no heartbeat.

We have our 12 week scan on Thursday!

We have had a 6 week and a 8 week scan and heartbeat seen at both. 

Please help!

Emmas K


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please don't worry. I'm surprised she listened in so early as we normally listen at about 16 weeks to avoid this worrying situation. It's very difficult to find the heartbeat at this stage, and you can sometimes find it first time, then do it again 5 minutes later and its gone,

The movements and placenta noise are a good sign, I'm positive everything is fine,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Emilycaitlin,

Thank you so much for your reassurance.

All was fine at the scan today. Couldn't stop crying, I don't think I realised how scared I have been during the last two days.

I can't believe my midwife does this to poor mums-to-be, not very nice at all!

Thanks again,

Emma
x


----------

